# Catching up on missed work/lessons coz of IBS



## MunMun (Jun 16, 2012)

How do you guys/girls catch up on missed lessons/work? I'm reluctant to go back to my doc and ask for any help coz i don't just want meds. An i don't wanna use IBS as an excuse. I'm studying via distance-learning so it's a lot more practical and flexible for me but there's another course i'm enrolled on which is in person but i've missed few lessons an they're on chapter 13 of the book an i dunno how imma catch up


----------



## IBSOMG (Apr 10, 2011)

Me personally knowing I have ibs, I do a lot of studying and homework ahead of time (if possible) when im feeling good. Also the university I go to some classes attendance isn't mandatory, so if I'm having a bad day I don't have to worry about missing class. I don't know how strict your schools attendance policy is. I would also recommend either getting a doctors note or talking to your professor. You don't have to be graphically descriptive but just say I have digestive issues that can interfere with class. From my experience most of my professors were extremely helpful. If you've made friends in your class exchange emails or phone numbers so your could get notes and have that person explain the lecture material or homework assignments on the days you've missed, so when you get back you can at least know whats going on in class.Hope this was helpful







-Shelby


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

dfvd


----------

